# Who has a room availabe since 21st AUG?



## Annechen (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to rent a room in Syndey from 21st.AUG, I prefered to live in the south of Syndey and share the kitchen with the landlord.It would be appreciated if the room is finished.

I am easily to get along with,and have a good living habit.

Who has a room or whose friends have it on that day please contact me [email protected].It would be appreciated if you can provide a photo of the house and give me some basic knowledge of the surrondings,such as the transpotation super market and shopping mall.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Annechen (Jun 11, 2011)

up up up ,no rooms?impossible


----------

